# Anyone ever milked a Angus/Brangus cow?



## mom23kiddos (Jun 12, 2009)

I am wondering how much milk I would get from one of our Brangus cows? Wondering if it is worth the time and effort to tame and train one or should I just start from scratch? Any thoughts are appreciated!
Kim~


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have had only a few brangus cows, it is not worth the effort if yours are like the ones I have experienced. Never again do I expect to own one. I have worked with an angus and with effort you can milk one of those.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

long time ago! involved a cattle shute and lots of effort! not your average holstein! these were a seasoned bunch of ring cows used to being handled since birth! inoculation time involved 2 people, one to do the deed the other too stand there with a 2x4 and warn the guy to get gone over the fence! (normally momma's would like you but hurt her calf and she went crazy!)


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't know about the Brangus side of it but I have a friend who had an Angus cow lose it's calf and she decided to milk it. This was a reasonably quiet beef cow but hadn't been handreared and definately not trained for milking. It took two days to calm her down and she's been getting an average of 10 litres a day. 

I have dairy/beef crosses in my herd and get a reasonable amount of milk from them. I believe you can milk any cow you wish if the production is going to be enough to cover your needs. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Wouldn't think of it if she hadn't been handraised! Otherwise, as Ronney said, you can milk any type of cow as long as supply meets demand. Some beef cows such as simmental are really good milkers. And it appears they haven't had the good handmilking teats bred out of them to be commercial milkers. It has gotten to the point that it's hard to find a good dairy cow with good handles!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Just two words----HOBBLES & BANDAGES!!!!!!!


----------



## mom23kiddos (Jun 12, 2009)

lol, thanks guys for your experiences and advice....we'll see. If I decide to take on this adventure I'll be sure and let you know the outcome! =)


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

we milked a 1/2 angus 1/2 holstein one year with the rest of the dairy herd -calf must have died - I don't recall any injuries so she must have settled down - tho it was dh who milked her, not me. She milked OK - for about 3 months, then she was done for that lactation. the next spring she went back to my bil's beef herd.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just be aware that cow's don't kick like a horse. They kick sorta sideways from front to back with a scything motion. They kick quicker, harder and at more different angles than you can believe possible.


----------



## johnbarlow (Jul 26, 2009)

mom23kiddos said:


> I am wondering how much milk I would get from one of our Brangus cows? Wondering if it is worth the time and effort to tame and train one or should I just start from scratch? Any thoughts are appreciated!
> Kim~


Brangus is a beef cow not a milking cow. there is a differance. mine are half angus and half brangus, and you would not catch me trying to milk one.l
john barlow


----------

